# Question for the Pros about different Apex cams



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

Mathewsju said:


> I am considering getting an Conquest Apex for spots and 3d. I was wondering if different cams shoot better on the Apex than others (cams from Apex 7 or Conquest 4?). I have heard of apex cams working better on apex 7's but not sure if there's a better cam for apex. I know conquest 4 has 3 different cams for it, will any of those shoot better/fit the apex? I'm looking for a smooth draw and a hard wall. Let me know about the cam and if I need to order it in a different Draw length or change string/cable length (I have 27.5" DL).
> Thanks, Mathewsju!:wink:


Hello there,
The Conquest Apex is a fine bow for spots and 3D. I have shot the Apex and am currently shooting the Conquest 4. Honestly I don't think that one cam shoots better than the other. I have heard that some shooters prefer the Apex cam on the Apex 7. Not sure why, but I have heard this. I have shot some really good scores indoors with both bows, and the main reason that I am shooting the C4 is because the string angle fits me just a little bit better and it is not quite as heavy. I can add weight to the bow in different places more easily with the C4 and not make the bow too heavy. Currently I am shooting the Max Cam with high letoff. I like the feel of the high letoff cam and it has a hard wall. 
The Apex cams are draw length specific and need to be ordered knowing your specific draw length. The best way I know to check this is to go to a dealer and draw a bow back that you are interested in, and find out which draw length feels the best. The C4 Max cams do have some adjustability. I'm not sure about the MiniMax cams. 
I switched from Hoyts a couple of years ago and I was shooting a ProElite at 28.5". When I switched to Mathews, I had to go to a 29" cam. One thing about the Mathews bows, if you ordered a bow and it was not the correct draw length, you can change the draw length by ordering a different DL cam and not have to change strings, cables or limbs. As long as it is the same type cam. 

Hope this helps,

Kendall


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

60Xbulldog60X said:


> One thing about the Mathews bows, if you ordered a bow and it was not the correct draw length, you can change the draw length by ordering a different DL cam and not have to change strings, cables or limbs. As long as it is the same type cam.


This is one good thing about it! What I also like about the Apex cam is you get half size also (ex. : 30, 30.5, 31).

Honestly, if you look at all the top pro shooters from Mathews who are using Apex, none of them will change the cam. I think the bow is very good, hold good and tune even better. Nice piece of archery equipment. Can't see what Mathews can do better with this bow.

Conclusion, shoot the bow the way it was designed for! The Apex and Apex 7 cam are very close to be the same and I don't see why you would try to fit a C4 cam on this bow model.

Hope this help you.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Apex Cam is a fine cam*

Some of us are using this cam on are Apex7. Its a good solid cam.
DB


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I have an apex cam on my apex7. It hold better for me and I prefer the way the bow releases with the apex cam. It jumps a little softer into my finger sling which is great for me because I have a tendency to grap the bow after release. With the softer jump I'm less inclined to do that. (using a finger sling also helps tremendously)


----------



## LongTime (Feb 17, 2005)

You will need a 29" apex cam to give you a 27.5 draw on your apex 7. It holds better harder wall more of a valley and will not chew up your cables like the apex 7 cams do you will also loose 2-3ft of arrow speed. Best thing I ever did.


----------

